# New patterns for my library



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

My 5 year old lemon table saw is down so my woodworking projects are on a minor stall as well as my insomnia is kicking my butt. I am hoping its the starter capacitor so ordered it today. Should be in tomorrow or the next day. I also don't like working with power tools when I am this tired.

That means I have had more time behind the computer screen and my 3d software. 

I really enjoyed and liked Oliver's dragon figurehead project so inspired me to make my own (or at least a pattern for one).


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I never heard of a "Lemmon" TC before. mI like your designs A LOT.
Herb
Herb


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Herb Stoops said:


> I never heard of a "Lemmon" TC before. mI like your designs A LOT.
> Herb
> Herb


lol. The Lemmon company is right next to the Gaarbaage company. I got a entry level Delta after my old Craftsman (used 20+ years) started giving me more work than I wanted. I really like the design on the Delta but the motor is under powered and its given me problems for a long time and its seems like a common problem on this model.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

love the patterns


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Insomnia is getting to several of us. We have been cooped up too long but it looks like it will be a while longer.

Nice designs.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks all.

I sometimes get lucky. As an example, I thought a 40K themed steampunk gun sword would be cool. 

Yes, I made a cnc pattern from it.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Finally got to test carve my owl pattern...barely. 

My capacitor came in and replaced. Ran my table saw for about 3 minutes turned off and tried to turn it on again and nothing. So fix did not fix the problem. Same behavior. Going to replace the run capacitor and see if that does anything. If not, its time for a new saw.

Board is 9" x 12" x 1.5". Carve took 1 hour at .25 in depth.

Pretty happy with it. Only tweak required is to set the eyes a little deeper to bring out more detail in the carve.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Oscar36 said:


> Finally got to test carve my owl pattern...barely.
> 
> My capacitor came in .... If not, its time for a new saw.



Oscar... play lotto and get this saw. You can sit on your couch
and use remote control. Let's just say it aint cheap.


Cool Owl... drill out the eyes and put red leds in it.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Ronnie, 

I would have to win the lotto. $35K is just slightly higher than what I was thinking of buying. Though, they are pretty.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Well that carved nice. It's always fun to carve a new 3D model and see how nice it looks. That model is a keeper.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

If you decide to replace your saw take a look at SawStop. They have a full range from contractor to cabinet. The added safety is worth it weight in fingers. I have a 3HP Powermatic 66. I love it and cannot justify replacing it. If it was to disappear I would buy a SawStop. I had a Craftsman contractor saw for years and added a Beysmeyer T-Square Fence and that made the saw pretty good. However the HP was always the limiting factor. I have been spoiled by the 3HP Powermatic and recently went over to a friends to help him build a trailer mounted hunting blind. He had a Ridgid Contractor saw and was reminded how under powered a contractor saw is.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing the dragon carved. Cool 3D design.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Guy, I went with a Delta (36-5000). Ordered it last night. I only work with smaller projects now a days so power is not as important. I did look at the SawStop (great saw) but their entry model was twice the cost of the Delta. This is a hobby for me, one of many, so couldn't justify the cost. I also do leatherworking, stained glass, and digital art. They all seem to cost money for some reason. 

Oliver, me too. And talking about dragons, I thought you might appreciate this piece. It took a couple hundred individual pieces of glass and many hours of soldering. I threw a strip of led lights into it and is now a nice night light for the living room.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Oscar36 said:


> Guy, I went with a Delta (36-5000). Ordered it last night. I only work with smaller projects now a days so power is not as important. I did look at the SawStop (great saw) but their entry model was twice the cost of the Delta. This is a hobby for me, one of many, so couldn't justify the cost. I also do leatherworking, stained glass, and digital art. They all seem to cost money for some reason.
> 
> Oliver, me too. And talking about dragons, I thought you might appreciate this piece. It took a couple hundred individual pieces of glass and many hours of soldering. I threw a strip of led lights into it and is now a nice night light for the living room.


From someone who has done a lot of stained glass work in the past, that is a magnificent piece!


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

After 3 years of owning Zbrush I finally sat down and attempted to really make heads and tails from it. The user interface is different than anything I've ever used but the software is amazing. I've tried playing with in the past but usually didn't get too far due to my frustration on not picking it up easily.

It's the standard for artistic digital sculpting. It has so many bells and whistles that it can be overwhelming. 

Did my first pure zbrush sculpt today. Not great but okay. The hair is terrible...but of course I had to make a pattern from it.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Or stain the eyes yellow


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Os,
Name it Lion O, thundercats. Red LEDs for the Eyes.

Neat... Z brush


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Those are great suggestions. 

The pattern is fairly small. 4.5" diameter and .4" depth. My first thoughts were decorative corner blocks. Which led me down a rabbit hole. Two new sculpts of another old man bust and a Chihuahua dog bust. The software is starting to feel a little bit smoother though I still probably have months before I am comfortable with it. 

Also got the notice my saw was shipped today. Should arrive Monday or Tuesday. Finally can get to making sawdust instead of only making patterns and dreaming of making sawdust with them.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Gorilla at the door.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Having a ton of fun making patterns but time to start carving some! Woot! DC just arrived. Got to figure out where I am going to mount it.

Did this pattern today. Its a deep carve so not sure if I'll ever carve this one. Machine says 3.5 hours to carve on a 12"x12" at 1.25" depth.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Got all my patterns test carved. Glad to say they all looked decent. 

The viking dragon longboat figurehead is in a very brittle red cedar which was a horrible choice. After carving it broke into a few pieces which I then glued back together. But for a test piece it validated the design. 

Red cedar: ~7.5" high x 5" wide x 1.5" deep. Carved two mirror image patterns and glued together.

The bear carving actually carved a lot better than I thought it would at a shallower depth. 

poplar: pattern 7" x 7" x .4". I broke one of the fangs trying to undercut with a chisel. Otherwise fairly happy on how it test carved.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Last one I promise for this thread. Monkey on the brain. Pattern is 7"x5"x.35".


----------

